#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > The Miscellaneous Zone >  >  Marketing Management Paper Presentation & Seminar PDF Download

## ravisingh

*Marketing Management Paper Presentation & Seminar

Marketing management* is a business discipline which is focused on the practical application of marketing techniques and the management of a firm's marketing resources and activities. Rapidly emerging forces of globalization have compelled firms to market beyond the borders of their home country making International marketing highly significant and an integral part of a firm's marketing strategy.*Marketing* managers are often responsible for influencing the level, timing, and composition of customer demand accepted definition of the term. In part, this is because the role of a marketing manager can vary significantly based on a business' size, corporate culture, and industry context.

 For example, in a large consumer products company, the marketing manager may act as the overall general manager of his or her assigned product  To create an effective, cost-efficient Marketing management strategy, firms must possess a detailed, objective understanding of their own business and the market in which they operate. In analyzing these issues, the discipline of *marketing management* often overlaps with the related discipline of strategic planning.

*
Please find the attached file along with this
*
_If You have any query regarding the files.Please feel free to ask .I'll be glad to answer them
_





  Similar Threads: Green Engine Seminar Paper Presentation & Seminar PDF Download Marketing Environment Paper Presentation & Seminar PDF Download MARKETING MANAGEMENT Ebook, lecture notes & Presentation - Full semester syllabus Paper Presentation & Seminar On GSM  PDF Download Marketing Management - a Presentation

----------


## Jexron1

Hmm this presentations is good we must get this thing. We can know the latest techniques and tricks of marketing. We must need to be change now because old marketing techniques are become useless with the passage of time.

----------

